
Game that puts your sense of time to the test - hdodov
https://cliclock.netlify.com/
======
hdodov
A simple game where the goal is to click 10 times at 1 second intervals. After
you're done, it tells you how accurate you were.

 _Note:_ I read the guidelines, but I post here for the first time. I'm sorry
in case I broke any rules.

~~~
brudgers
Curious if you built it yourself, and if so, what technologies you used.

~~~
hdodov
I did. I used Phaser.js and store.js for the web version and Cordova for the
Google Play app.

